# Deer meat



## chicken wing (Nov 14, 2013)

Anyone know how much protein is in deer ground? I heard it is higher then beef. I love this stuff but I want to know how much protein I'm consuming


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 14, 2013)

Nothing better then some ground venison and some venison steaks!  My brother in law told me once that it was about 33grams protein in about 4 ounces.......Don't hold me too it but give or take a few grams.....


----------



## chicken wing (Nov 14, 2013)

That's pretty high in protein.  I just pick up my deer from the Butcher shop. I had a lot of ground and steak made.  Been eating the hell out of it everyday this week.


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 14, 2013)

chicken wing said:


> That's pretty high in protein.  I just pick up my deer from the Butcher shop. I had a lot of ground and steak made.  Been eating the hell out of it everyday this week.



Hey Chickenwing, I get some of those steaks for replying an answer right!?


----------



## chicken wing (Nov 14, 2013)

Lol. Yeah I will mail it to ya. ..


----------



## DarksideSix (Nov 14, 2013)

not sure how much protein exactly but Venison is the leanest red meat out there and I know it's higher in protein than beef.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 14, 2013)

There's around 8.7 g of protien in every ounce of venison and less then .75 g of fat in every oz. That's pure venison though. When you have them processed they usually do a 80/20 mix with pork fat for ground venison for flavor but you can have them mix it however you want. Nothing like a good back strap off a deer.


----------



## chicken wing (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeah I got back strap and leg steaks also. Well thanks now I have an idea of how much protein I'm getting.  Thanks guys


----------



## heavydeads83 (Nov 14, 2013)

nothing like bustin a cap in a fat ass doe and cutting the backstraps out yourself.  let that shit bleed out over ice for a couple of days and you have yourself some damn good eatin'


----------



## grind4it (Nov 14, 2013)

Chicken fry that back strap in some coconut oil and your onto something good. Makes my mouth water just tinking about it.



coltmc4545 said:


> There's around 8.7 g of protien in every ounce of venison and less then .75 g of fat in every oz. That's pure venison though. When you have them processed they usually do a 80/20 mix with pork fat for ground venison for flavor but you can have them mix it however you want. Nothing like a good back strap off a deer.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 15, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> There's around 8.7 g of protien in every ounce of venison and less then .75 g of fat in every oz. That's pure venison though. When you have them processed they usually do a 80/20 mix with pork fat for ground venison for flavor but you can have them mix it however you want. Nothing like a good back strap off a deer.



Im not ****ing with you Colt, but I have to ask, how does a guy with an extensive knowledge in high stakes gambling,  ****ing strippers and FAMOUS porn stars know about deer hunting and the protien break down of the steak vs the ground version?  You never cease to amaze me Colt.  Please advise.  You are a true renaissance man.


----------



## bubbagump (Nov 15, 2013)

Deer meat is the bomb.  Lean and high protein.   Hard not to mix some pork in with ground meat though.  We make everything with it.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 15, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> Im not ****ing with you Colt, but I have to ask, how does a guy with an extensive knowledge in high stakes gambling,  ****ing strippers and FAMOUS porn stars know about deer hunting and the protien break down of the steak vs the ground version?  You never cease to amaze me Colt.  Please advise.  You are a true renaissance man.



I grew up in Kansas my friend. I've hunted and fished since I was big enough to hold a Spider-Man pole and a Daisy. The poker, strippers, and porn stars came when I lived in Los Angeles.


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 15, 2013)

Wish one of my dumbass friends would kill a deer!!! I'm hungry and its bulk season..lol


----------



## italian1 (Nov 18, 2013)

Deer meat is the shit.  I got three last year  Buck and two Doe.  Still eating  it now.  Year later.  And its time to go pop a couple for this season.


----------



## chicken wing (Nov 18, 2013)

italian1 said:


> Deer meat is the shit.  I got three last year  Buck and two Doe.  Still eating  it now.  Year later.  And its time to go pop a couple for this season.



It would be nice if we could get does here in cali. Hell that's all you see out here. You're lucky to see a legal buck out here.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Nov 20, 2013)

chicken wing said:


> It would be nice if we could get does here in cali. Hell that's all you see out here. You're lucky to see a legal buck out here.



That's probably cause you Californians think everything causes cancer lol.    "This meat is known to the state of California to cause cancer".

)


----------



## chicken wing (Nov 24, 2013)

samcooke said:


> That's probably cause you Californians think everything causes cancer lol.    "This meat is known to the state of California to cause cancer".
> 
> )


Lol. Yeah this state is a bit different....


----------



## Assassin32 (Nov 24, 2013)

I love venison.....I shot an 8 pointer the other week and it's being processed now. Can't wait to make some venison stew.


----------



## chicken wing (Nov 28, 2013)

8 points?  Nice bro. Now do you count points on both sides or just 1 side.? Here an 8 point is unheard of. We count points on 1 side only. Biggest deer I ever got was in Colorado.  It was 4x4.


----------



## Assassin32 (Nov 28, 2013)

chicken wing said:


> 8 points?  Nice bro. Now do you count points on both sides or just 1 side.? Here an 8 point is unheard of. We count points on 1 side only. Biggest deer I ever got was in Colorado.  It was 4x4.



No, it had 4 on each side. We count both racks. I wish it was a 16.......someday.


----------



## chicken wing (Nov 28, 2013)

Assassin32 said:


> No, it had 4 on each side. We count both racks. I wish it was a 16.......someday.



thats still a nice buck. you dont see that everyday out here. lucky to find a forky.
congrats on the 4x4


----------



## j2048b (Nov 28, 2013)

chicken wing said:


> thats still a nice buck. you dont see that everyday out here. lucky to find a forky.
> congrats on the 4x4



Where did u hunt in colorado? Just wondering as thats where i may or may not be from...i plead the fizifth!


----------



## shenky (Nov 29, 2013)

chicken wing said:


> Anyone know how much protein is in deer ground? I heard it is higher then beef. I love this stuff but I want to know how much protein I'm consuming



never had deer. Is it really gamey?


----------



## italian1 (Nov 30, 2013)

Na not that game at all.  I get the ground deer meat mixed with a little ground beef, to add just a little bit of fat to it, and then there's no gamey taste at all.  Would never know the difference.  Monday's the big day here.  Last year I got 2 doe at the same time.  Standing next to each other.  Two bullets of course, but now this year all my friends are all over my back talking shit about if I can do it again.  LOL


----------



## chicken wing (Dec 5, 2013)

J20 said:


> Where did u hunt in colorado? Just wondering as thats where i may or may not be from...i plead the fizifth!



Rifle- Gunnison - mesa all these areas


----------



## chicken wing (Dec 5, 2013)

italian1 said:


> Na not that game at all.  I get the ground deer meat mixed with a little ground beef, to add just a little bit of fat to it, and then there's no gamey taste at all.  Would never know the difference.  Monday's the big day here.  Last year I got 2 doe at the same time.  Standing next to each other.  Two bullets of course, but now this year all my friends are all over my back talking shit about if I can do it again.  LOL



Same here. I have it processed and you can't take any game taste at all


----------



## j2048b (Dec 5, 2013)

chicken wing said:


> Rifle- Gunnison - mesa all these areas



hahah no way! i am *VERY* familar with all 3....   blue mesa reservoir  is amazing,  and gunnison, nice areas man!  never hunted them, but had some good times!


----------



## chicken wing (Dec 6, 2013)

J20 said:


> hahah no way! i am *VERY* familar with all 3....   blue mesa reservoir  is amazing,  and gunnison, nice areas man!  never hunted them, but had some good times!



Small world ain't it?


----------



## j2048b (Dec 6, 2013)

chicken wing said:


> Small world ain't it?



i guess so!


----------



## stonetag (Dec 7, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> not sure how much protein exactly but Venison is the leanest red meat out there and I know it's higher in protein than beef.



Buffalo is right up there also...very lean, plus a hell of a lot more of it per animal. lol


----------



## Spongy (Dec 7, 2013)

With lean meats it's pretty safe to assume approximately 6g of protein per COOKED ounce, regardless of source


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 6, 2021)

Love me some deer Jerky the spicier the better

I once put an add out on craigslist looking to buy deer meat  I got a response from the FDA threatening fines and jail time for soliciting illegal meat hahahahah ****ers

I did some research and I know I have posted this before but its been a while, For all of you who don't know this site you can all blow me later for the hook up

Heads up The HELL FIRE verities are so ****ing hot your eyes will tear and belly will be warm for hours . I would only recommend this for a person that will be outside in the cold for hours and want that feeling. its nothing to **** around with

My favorite is the Cajun buffalo


----------



## flenser (Aug 6, 2021)

Ordered a couple of the hellfire beef jerky. My wife has been eating all my regular stash. Maybe these will last a little while...


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 6, 2021)

I have a deer roast and some backstrap in the freezer from last hunting season that I need to cook soon!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 6, 2021)

Deer meat is great a bit chewy but great


----------



## supreme666leader (Aug 6, 2021)

Well its a cheat weekend so time to go out and get deer jerky


----------

